# HP Pavillion dv7-1285DX or Gateway P-7805u FX Edition?



## stixits (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok. Im getting a new laptop soon. I want a laptop thats good for gaming and is pretty fast, too. Both of these laptops fit in well. 

Right now, i can get one or the other for the same price at the computer store. I'm not sure which to choose, though. Here are the specs:

HP Pavillion dv7-1285DX 

2.40 GHz Intel Centrino 2 Processor Technology featuring Intel Core2 Duo Processor P8600
Memory 6144MB 
Video Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 
Video Memory Up to 2558MB (512MB dedicated) 
Hard Drive 500GB (5400RPM) 
Multimedia Drive LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support 

Gateway P-7805u FX Edition

Intel® Core2 Duo Processor1 P8400 (2.26GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 3MB L2 Cache)
Memory 4096MB 1066MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Memory (2-2048MB)
320GB 7200RPM SATA hard drive6
NVIDIA® GeForce® 9800M GTS Graphics with 1GB of GDDR3 Discrete Video Memory and Intel® PM45 Chipset
8x Multi-Format Dual Layer DVDRW and DVD-RAM featuring 
Labelflash Technology8 


Both will come with vista, by the way (ill switch to xp, though). I realize that on paper, the HP is probably better. At the same time, i feel like the gateway will still be better overall.

Which one is truly better?


----------



## danielstallon (Sep 20, 2008)

As per my opinion i would suggest u to go for HP Pavillion dv7-1285DX as its very demanding now a days in market than Gateway P 7805u FX Edition because Gateway P 7805u FX Edition is newly released series in market and at present level there is no reviews about it. I have HP Pavillion dv7-1285DX and i didn't find any problem till as i have taken it before 4 months from UK.


 
HP Pavillion dv7-1285DX is good configuration and it's look very nice. it's reviews is also excellent to compare other note laptop reviews, the site i trust for comparison for laptop reviews and price comparison when it comes to consumer electronics is alaTest. 
​


----------



## stixits (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys for your opinions/help. Ive decided to go with the gateway.:up:


----------



## danielstallon (Sep 20, 2008)

I would like to give you one suggestion.

Before purchasing Gateway P 7805u FX Edition laptop first take laptop reviews of this model then after you purchase.

Thanks


----------



## danielstallon (Sep 20, 2008)

welcome


----------



## danielstallon (Sep 20, 2008)

stixits said:


> Thanks you guys for your opinions/help. Ive decided to go with the gateway.:up:


Welcome


----------



## slickintern (Mar 20, 2009)

im in the same boat between the gateway and the hp however after reading the gateway reviews there is a number of complaints talking about the video card over heating and shutting the computer down.......for that reason ill go with the hp it seems like the all around better product....not to mention they will send u free restore discs rather then paying dumb geek squad 60 bucks to do it for u


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I would go with HP


----------

